# Advice: 195x schwinn traveler



## slowride (Oct 5, 2018)

Hello everyone,

I've always admired schwinn lightweights but don't have one as of yet. I found this one claimed to be from the 1950's and think I'll go take a look at it but I would like some advice about these front forks. They look bent to me or maybe it's just the pictures which are not the best quality. Also anything else you can glean from these pictures would be appreciated. Thanks, Steve View attachment 878757



View attachment 878758

View attachment 878759

Thanks  for your help.


----------



## slowride (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## Schwinn499 (Oct 5, 2018)

1957.

Fork looks straight from what I can tell.

Missing original saddle.

Cool bike.


----------



## rhenning (Oct 5, 2018)

One of the problems with Travelers is they were made for a long time with suttle differences but basically the same bike.  This is my  1953 and 1962 for example and there isn't a lot of difference but there is some.  Is one better than the other I do not know.  I paid about the same for each one.  Forks can be fixed or replaced but that one looks fine.  Roger


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 5, 2018)

From the decals I'd guess that's a 1957 or 58 model. Fork looks good to me also. They did have a nice sweep to em. If you can ride it with no hands everything is in good shape. Here's the 57 catalog image.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Oct 6, 2018)

Please feel free to prove me wrong but...

55 first year for alloy brakes and levers (possibly a late 54 switch but I have not seen serial numbers of a 54 with alloy brake setup to verify for certain, only claims. Serial numbers of this era are easily misconstrued. Ive seen 54s with chrome steel levers and brakes for certain)

56 alloy brakes and levers with winged world/schwinn decals

57 decals changed to this script you see here

I would love for someone to show me a 1958 Schwinn Traveler cause ive never seen one...

This bike is a 1957 Traveler and I would even go as far as to say it quite possibly has a SA 3 speed hub with an alloy shell.


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 6, 2018)

58 Traveller converted to single speed.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Oct 6, 2018)

rollfaster said:


> 58 Traveller converted to single speed. View attachment 879232
> View attachment 879233



Please post the serial number if you can.


----------



## MarkKBike (Oct 6, 2018)

The fork also looks strait to me.
They are nice riding bikes, and I have found the range provided by the three speeds is comfortable for cruising around.  I have a 53, and one that is about 2 years newer. The winged head badge on these is also nice looking.

This one has a date code on the frame that falls in this range:

(SCHWINN DATE CODES BY THE YEAR, MONTH AND DAY)
(1955)      12/05 - - - - - - - - - U37606 - - - - - - - - - U41093





It is a bit of a oddity, do to the script logo, and looks a lot like the one posted above. It has original paint, but who knows maybe the decals were replaced at some point in time. If they were, it was done a long time ago, as they look as old as the bike. (A lot of unexplained stuff can happen over a 60 year period). But it still rides as nice as ever, these were built to last.

This hill is relatively small in perspective, but is the highest outlook in my general nearby area. In the lowest of the three gears provided I can crank right up the 30% climb with out any strain.

Note: I did also replace the saddle, and added reflectors.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Oct 6, 2018)

Mid  to late 1950s. They went to this scheme on the Traveler after the wing scheme.


----------



## MarkKBike (Oct 6, 2018)

Schwinn499 said:


> Please feel free to prove me wrong but...
> 
> 55 first year for alloy brakes and levers (possibly a late 54 switch but I have not seen serial numbers of a 54 with alloy brake setup to verify for certain, only claims. Serial numbers of this era are easily misconstrued. Ive seen 54s with chrome steel levers and brakes for certain)
> 
> ...





Is it possible schwinn produced a surplus of frames, stamped them with the code of when they were constructed, and in later years finished them off and released them as later models? The rear hub on my bike dates to 1956. Since the frame was produced in December of 1955, this does not seem odd.

But stretching production out two years would be another discussion entirely.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Oct 6, 2018)

What is the actual serial number. Serial numbers in the 50s are an odd thing as a lot of changes went on. A 56 date coded rear hub is commonly found on the next years model production. The hubs have a month stamp also which is helpful to narrow down dates. 


The reason im curious about a 58 is that from what I gather the serial number system changed in April of 58 so im curious as to if they only made 58s for those few months and that is why they are very uncommon. Seeing a serial number with the new serial system would change that idea for me. Actual serial numbers and even more so hub dates would help to explain. 1958 is an oddball year for Schwinns for some reason.


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 6, 2018)

Schwinn499 said:


> Please post the serial number if you can.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Oct 6, 2018)

rollfaster said:


> View attachment 879599



Thanks for posting an actual pic! Very cool.

I nerded out on these back in 2010 doing homework on them and never came across a 58, and yours seems to be in the "new" serial format so my suspicions were wrong. Id love to see some more 58s if anyone has one and hope you dont mind me saving your pics for my records.

I still stand by my claim OPs bike is a 57 though


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 6, 2018)

MarkKBike said:


> Is it possible schwinn produced a surplus of frames, stamped them with the code of when they were constructed, and in later years finished them off and released them as later models? The rear hub on my bike dates to 1956. Since the frame was produced in December of 1955, this does not seem odd.
> 
> But stretching production out two years would be another discussion entirely.





Schwinn didn't normally produce and then store a bunch of frames for later use. The stamping is a serial number and that number was stamped on the bikes component before it was used to build a frame. The date is the stamping date. Your bike is probably a 57 model, what's the serial number?


----------



## MarkKBike (Oct 6, 2018)

It is in this range , stamped on the frame, not on a badge.

(SCHWINN DATE CODES BY THE YEAR, MONTH AND DAY)
(1955)      12/05 - - - - - - - - - U37606 - - - - - - - - - U41093

If you would like, I can send you photos privately of the serial numbers on the frame and hub.. and also photos  of the original generator and headlamp. Please note: I am not trying to be pretentious, although my reply may sound that way. I'm just stating facts. I have no agenda's in this outcome. (I always welcome any additional information). My comments are often strait forward, and can be interpreted in ways I do not intend.

The frame dates to 1955, the hub dates to 1956, and the decals seem to date to 1957.

I could care less where it actually dates, and when trying to explain its year of production. I'm going by the date stamped on the frame.

If you are interested  in any more detailed information. please let me know. I will gladly help.

If my bike is a true 1957, that would make me happy, as one of my brother in laws has a 1957 Chevy, and said he would like to drag along a 57 bike to his car shows.  I have never been confident my traveler matches that criteria.


----------



## Eric Amlie (Oct 6, 2018)

I don't have the serial number at hand(bike is in storage), but I have this one that I dated to being a 1956 model.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 6, 2018)

Eric Amlie said:


> I don't have the serial number at hand(bike is in storage), but I have this one that I dated to being a 1956 model.
> 
> View attachment 879747





Okay, now my curiosity has been peaked. Late 56 serial like a November number or is it in the first 3 quarters of the year? MarkKBikes SN was stamped at the end of 55 and his is no doubt a 56 model but with 57 graphics. 
That early opal violet is awesome!


----------



## Schwinn499 (Oct 6, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> Okay, now my curiosity has been peaked. Late 56 serial like a November number or is it in the first 3 quarters of the year? MarkKBikes SN was stamped at the end of 55 and his is no doubt a 56 model but with 57 graphics.
> That early opal violet is awesome!



Same!

I havnt looking into any of this for a while but Ive only ever been able to note 57s to have this decal style and owned a black traveler that looked just like OPs at one point which was dated as a 57. Maybe it was a 56 mid year switch. Maybe the same kinda deal with the discrepancy ive noticed in the switch from weinmann alloy brake levers and calipers in 54/55.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 6, 2018)

Is it a 1956 or earlier model? Old thread on a different forum and the same question about the year has come up. Never got an answer but said to be a 1956 and Eric questioned the year. 

https://www.bikeforums.net/classic-vintage/804251-1956-schwinn-traveler.html


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 6, 2018)

Another one said to be a 56.   https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/schwinn-1956-traveler.93166/ 

If any of these have a September or earlier 56 SN then I'd have to say this decal package began on the 56 model year. 








I can't quite make out the serial number.


----------



## mongeese (Oct 7, 2018)




----------



## mongeese (Oct 7, 2018)

Drink more ovaltine.


----------



## MarkKBike (Oct 9, 2018)

Good Discussion. I have decided to provide additional photos.

This is what the condition of my decals look like up close.




And also my serial number:





When purchased used it also had this generator and headlamp. (Note: They were moved onto another bike).













I hope this additional information helps.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 9, 2018)

MarkKBike said:


> Good Discussion. I have decided to provide additional photos.
> 
> This is what the condition of my decals look like up close.
> View attachment 880914
> ...





Thanks for posting the pic of the decal and the SN. Do you have a good shot of the seat mask decal? If the decals on your bike are original that would indicate that the decal scheme on the Traveler was changed for the 56 model year and not for the 57 model year.


----------



## MarkKBike (Oct 9, 2018)

Seat Mask Decal?I'm not familiar with that term, but have the bike in my hallway and could take additional photos.

edit: I think I figured it out. This is whats left of the decal under the tube that leads to the seat. There is not much left.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 9, 2018)

MarkKBike said:


> Seat Mask Decal?*I'm not familiar with that term,* but have the bike in my hallway and could take additional photos.
> 
> edit: I think I figured it out. This is whats left of the decal under the tube that leads to the seat. There is not much left.





Yah, me either. lmao ... Seat mast or seat tube. But I never ever call a Ballooner a heavyweight.

Sure looks like original markings to me! So 56 it is!


----------

